# Removing Future floor polish



## KEW1964

Bought a slotcar that looks like it has been "clear-coated" with Future...Is there a way to remove the Future coating without affecting the paint or plastic?


----------



## Bill Hall

Amoniated window cleaner or the like...


----------



## hartracerman

Why do you want to remove it?


----------



## roadrner

What about hot water?  rr


----------



## KEW1964

hartracerman said:


> Why do you want to remove it?


It's not a very good job coating...There are areas that were not coated and leave a crater effect.

Now I have considered doing it with other cars but am not sure whether the windshield should be removed of not.


----------



## KEW1964

I will have to try the window cleaner or hot water...Seems simple enough.


----------



## slotcarman12078

There is one other thing I remember reading that will remove future, and believe it or not it's more future! It will soften itself within 5-10 minutes of soaking if I recall correctly. If you used decals, they may fall off though when you remove it. Future is funny stuff. I recall Bob Zilla having an issue with a Dash VW bus he tried to dip, and because of the size of the panels, and the fact it was a factory finish without paint he had a problem getting the future to cover. I believe he had to brush it on one side at a time for the first coat...


----------



## KEW1964

slotcarman12078 said:


> There is one other thing I remember reading that will remove future, and believe it or not it's more future! It will soften itself within 5-10 minutes of soaking if I recall correctly. If you used decals, they may fall off though when you remove it. Future is funny stuff. I recall Bob Zilla having an issue with a Dash VW bus he tried to dip, and because of the size of the panels, and the fact it was a factory finish without paint he had a problem getting the future to cover. I believe he had to brush it on one side at a time for the first coat...


I saw that some people dip and others use a Q-Tip to apply...I am leaning towards brushing it on.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have a decent fairly long bristle detail brush I paint it on with, but I also dip too. You can dip with the windows in, but you run the risk of a very visible sag on the glass. Painting glass works with a brush, just do light coats. It works pretty good for making hazed plastic windows look better. One other tip I need to mention. Some permanent markers can bleed with future!!!


----------



## eastside johnny

I first started using Future on slot cars back in the 80's for some IROC style sets of cars. Figured that it would protect the decals from racers putting lane stickers on them....it worked pretty good for a reasonable time......eventually the lane stickers did pull off the Future in places ( and some decals) Next time I get a chance to dig out some of those bodies I'll take some pics......BIG difference in the original color of the paint & the color where the Future still is! I've used mineral spirits with a small soft paint brush (think of kids water colors size) to gently wash off the Future from some other sets of cars since then when I wanted to redo decals. At one time I thought that it was a great & quick way to protect the cars but I haven't used now for a loooong time.


----------



## hartracerman

Just redo with future it will level itself out and get rid of the craters but it may take more than one coat.


----------



## 440s-4ever

FWIW a great way to remove wax from a real car is to use liquid diswashing soap instead of carwash soap.

Many moons ago I waxed a kitchen floor with car wax. It was far more shiny & durable than any mop-wax product. And slick! So gonna guess that the floor products will also clean up with dish soap.

good luck!


----------



## Bill Hall

Someone just posted the the whole shebang on future not so long ago, but I cant find it.

It said ..."more than you wanted to know"...er something like that. I'm thinking maybe it coulda been on the special ed channel over at SCI. 

Wither way, mop on floor waxes, which is what we're talking about here, are traditionally stripped or removed using an ammonia based product. Stuff yer gramma knew.

Anyway, It's a rather long read and truly is more than you want to know. It goes into great detail regarding some nifty techniques that all modelers can adapt to their particular tastes...and the product used for prepping touch ups, repairs and boo boos?

Yeah you guessed it ...

Probably tough on decals though... hahahahahahaha!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Here ya go!!! It was here a couple months ago!

http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html


----------



## micyou03

I've used Future to to remove Future many times. I usualy soak the car in Future for like 10 minutes, rub most of it off then use Windex with ammonia to get the rest off before it hardens again.

I also read a post of someone asking how to remove decals that have been coated with Future or something like that. I on a couple of occasions had decals move on me during my Future dipping process and not noticed it until I took pictures when the Future was already hardened. I soaked the area where the misplaced decal was and was after some time able to adjust the decal location without ruining the decal. 

I am going to go and try and find that post and respond there too.


----------

